# Holy *bleepin bleep* man!!!



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

@mrolland5500 really dude?! Crap, man this was an act of terrorism! I don't know what to say. Un-freakin-believable! Wtf man...thank you bro! Gotta go and google most of these damn sticks!!! One thing is certain....one of these mofos are getting burned rott!!!























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Mario bringing the smack down! Nice hit there. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol some more back door action going down ! Great hit


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

At a loss for words!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

#HellYeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Damn nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

quesquared said:


> @mrolland5500 really dude?! Crap, man this was an act of terrorism! I don't know what to say. Un-freakin-believable! Wtf man...thank you bro! Gotta go and google most of these damn sticks!!! One thing is certain....one of these mofos are getting burned rott!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing I need you to do is put em in the air bro #HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Only thing I need you to do is put em in the air bro #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, that is very much gonna happen. What's the red banded 1?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Ha!!! Great job!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dadgum, that's a HIT


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

quesquared said:


> Sir, that is very much gonna happen. What's the red banded 1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's made by Ryan Frank Rodriguez of Ohana Cigars his 40th birthday stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another great hit from @mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I never get tired of seeing these bombing threads!

Good on you, Mario!


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> It's made by Ryan Frank Rodriguez of Ohana Cigars his 40th birthday stick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I remember now. You have posted these a couple times the last few months.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I never get tired of seeing these bombing threads!
> 
> Good on you, Mario!


This Dude has good karma reserves built up for decades, lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

quesquared said:


> Ok, I remember now. You have posted these a couple times the last few months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's the one you should smoke next it's a Damn good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mario is killing folks. Nice job!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

BAM!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Son!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

TCstr8 said:


> Mario is killing folks. Nice job!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hope no-one finds that comment in a googly search haha....:laugh2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Beautiful...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

You crazy "bombers!" If I didn't hate going to my local post office, so much I might rejoin the back and forth. Enjoy the nice selection and bonding with others on Puff. 

We have a great community on Puff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice to see I'm not the only one limping. That Papa Chogui smoke will surprise you.


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one limping. That Papa Chogui smoke will surprise you.


I'm looking fwd to it

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy crap! Great hit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

This dude is crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

whack
bam
pow


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

Is this real life? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Boom!!!!!


----------

